
“'Net Neutrality' Is Obamacare for the Internet.” – Senator Ted Cruz - shakes
https://twitter.com/SenTedCruz/status/531834493922189313
======
TheCoelacanth
So it will be a substantial improvement, but won't go far enough?

------
blankenship
Hell of a soundbite. It doesn’t even matter that it doesn’t make sense, it’s a
death-by-association repeatable nugget for uninformed voters (which most
people are).

------
zeruch
Its a great bit of PR for those who fall for it. Otherwise its one of the
dumbest things I've read in some time.

~~~
chipgap98
It's unfortunate how many people will fall for it.

------
jndsn402
I'm no expert, but that does not seem to make any sense. Is there any merit to
what he is saying?

~~~
bediger4000
As far as I can tell, no. Net neutrality is more like "Hush-a-Phone vs United
States" ([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hush-A-
Phone_v._United_States](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hush-A-
Phone_v._United_States)), and calling The Internet a public utility is more
like the PSTN as a common carrier.

On the other hand, if The Internet becomes a network where one can only
connect sanctioned devices and clients (servers will naturally cost a lot
more), then something like Usenet and/or UUCP might make a comeback. That
might not be a bad outcome for the technically savvy, but it would be a big
loss for wider humanity.

